# Oxytocin(Oxitocyn)



## mikey_7777 (May 22, 2004)

I have a botle Oxytocin(Oxitocyn) hormone 10 ml and i will use it with anabolics cycle.
but i dont know in what doses or how often .
I search to find it but i didnt find anything.Anyone know something about this stuff?


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2004)

http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/endocrine/hypopit/oxytocin.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxytocin



> oxytocin stimulates myoepithelial cells, causing milk to be ejected into the ducts of the mammary glands. Sucking by the infant at the nipple stimulates oxytocin release.



Or did you mean oxycontin? Oxycontin is addictive and has killed a few known lifters, it has no purpose at all as an anabolic.


----------



## mikey_7777 (May 22, 2004)

Mudge
 Thanks for the links......and
 No i didnt mean oxycontin.
I check the links but i still have many questions
about if  Oxytocin worth to try it .I cant see any benefits from it.
How  Oxytocin suppose to help to build muslce?


Thanks for your time..... 

Mudge


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 22, 2004)

its not...its not a muscle building substance...just because something is a horomone or a steroid, dosent mean its going to build muscle...Its a very big misconception among many people

most horomones supplied these days in the medical arena are for girls and thier fertility probs etc....hell, Some steroids are designed to actually to eat muscle

In short dude, you have a horomone that will make you babies healthier and your boobs produce better milk.(let me know how the cycle goes. And post pics  )


----------



## mikey_7777 (May 23, 2004)

Power Rabbit,
Maybe you are right,that its not a muscle building substance but i read somewhere that is raise the pgf2a and inhibit the cortisol some kind.Anyway iam not going to try it until i find some more info for side effects or anything else about this hormone.
Any comments or info is very welcome.


----------



## odin52 (May 24, 2004)

I read an article where two guys broke into a pharmacy to steal oxycontin and got oxytocin instead. They got caught after taking large amounts trying to get high, I guess it increases estrogen or something because they cried like girls. So good luck, I guess. Nice pic though probably wound't try to screw it up trying new things.


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2004)

Seems to me it would give you some nice puffy nipples, give you the urge to lick little babies and rev up the speed of your seedlings(sperm)


----------



## mikey_7777 (May 24, 2004)

I find this.............
If you have time you can read it.


The present observations of an OT(Oxytocin) effect on steroid and 
IGF-I release by porcine follicles confirm previous reports 
of an OT action on the granulosa cells of pigs and other 
species (Wathes 1989, Schaeffer & Sirotkin 1995, Sirotkin 
1995, 1996b, Sirotkin et al. 1996). On the other hand, this 
is the first report of an OT influence on porcine IGF-I, 
IGFBP-3, PGF and PGE.

Attachment: 1590313.txt


----------



## mikey_7777 (May 24, 2004)

.


----------



## mikey_7777 (May 24, 2004)

.


----------



## mikey_7777 (May 24, 2004)

Isolated porcine ovarian follicles as a model for the study of 
hormone and growth factor action on ovarian secretory activity 
A V Sirotkin, A V Makarevich, J Kotwica1, P-G Marnet2, 
H B Kwon3 and L Hetenyi 
Research Institute of Animal Production, 949 92 Nitra, Slovak Republic, 1Institute of Animal Reproduction and Food Research, 10???718 Olsztyn-Kortowo, 
Poland, 2Laboratoire de Recherches sur la Traite, INRA/ENSAR, 35042 Rennes Cedex, France and 3Department of Biology, Chonnam National University, 
Kwangju 500???757, Korea 
(Requests for offprints should be addressed to A V Sirotkin) 
Abstract 
The aim of our in vitro experiments with isolated 
porcine ovarian follicles was to study the effects of 
gonadotropins, GH, IGF-I and oxytocin (OT) on release 
of ovarian steroid, OT, IGF-I, insulin-like growth factorbinding 
protein-3 (IGFBP-3), prostaglandin F (PGF), 
prostaglandin E (PGE) and cAMP. 
It was found that quarters of ovarian follicles cultured for 
8 days produced significant amounts of progesterone, 
estradiol-17 beta, OT and IGFBP-3 with peaks of accumulation 
from the 3rd to the 8th day of culture. Addition 
of serum promoted progesterone, estradiol and OT release, 
whilst accumulation of IGFBP-3 was maintained to a 
greater extent in serum-free medium. 
GH (10 ng/ml or above) was able to inhibit androstenedione, 
OT, PGF and IGFBP-3, to stimulate IGF-I and 
cAMP, and to alter testosterone and PGE release by 
follicles cultured in serum-supplemented and/or serumfree 
medium. IGF-I (10 ng/ml or more) inhibited androstenedione 
and PGF secretion, stimulated testosterone, 
estradiol, OT and cAMP production, but did not influence 
progesterone, IGFBP-3 or PGE output in these conditions. 
-------- >>>>>>OT (100 ng/ml) was able to inhibit androstenedione 
and to stimulate testosterone, IGF-I, PGF and PGE, 
but not estradiol or IGFBP-3 release. A stimulatory effect 
of LH on progesterone and OT and an inhibitory 
influence of LH on estradiol secretion in the serumsupplemented 
medium were observed. FSH in these 
conditions stimulated OT, but not progesterone or 
estradiol secretion. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<----------------
The use of this experimental model suggests the involvement 
of gonadotropins, OT, GH and IGF-I in the 
control of ovarian steroid and nonapeptide hormone, 
growth factor, growth factor-binding protein, prostaglandin 
and cyclic nucleotide production. The stimulatory 
effect of GH on IGF-I, and the stimulatory influence of 
IGF-I on OT, as well as coincidence of the majority of 
effects of IGF-I and OT, suggest the existence of a 
GH???IGF-I???OT axis. On the other hand, the different 
patterns of action of GH and IGF-I on OT, estrogen and 
IGFBP-3 suggest that part of the GH effect on ovarian 
cells is IGF-I independent. 
Journal of Endocrinology (1998) 159, 313???321 
Introduction 
There is a growing body of evidence that ovarian function 
is controlled not only by gonadotropins (Hillier 1991, 
Sirotkin & Nitray 1994b, Sirotkin et al. 1994, Erickson 
1995, Erickson & Danforth 1995), but also by other 
substances of hypophysial or extra-hypophysial origin. In 
particular, growth hormone (GH) ( Jia et al. 1986, Sirotkin 
& Nitray 1994a, Sirotkin & Schaeffer 1995, Sirotkin 
1996a), insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) (Giudice 
1992, Paton & Collins 1992, Spicer & Echternkamp 1995, 
Sirotkin & Makarevich 1996), oxytocin (OT) (Wathes 
1989, Schaeffer & Sirotkin 1995, Sirotkin 1995, 1996b, 
Sirotkin et al. 1996) and prostaglandin (Dennfors et al. 
1983, Satoh et al. 1984, Michael et al. 1994) can regulate 
gonadotropin receptors, secretion of growth factors, steroid 
and nonapeptide hormones, prostaglandin F2-alpha (PGF) 
and cyclic nucleotides by rodent, bovine and human 
ovarian cells. 
In pigs, effects of gonadotropin (Hillier 1991, Sirotkin 
& Nitray 1994b, Sirotkin et al. 1994, Erickson 1995, 
Erickson & Danforth 1995), OT (Schaeffer & Sirotkin 
1995, Sirotkin 1995, 1996b, Sirotkin et al. 1996) and 
prostaglandin (Dodson & Watson 1979, Michael et al. 
1994) on ovarian secretions have been reported. On the 
other hand, there is very little information on the effects of 
GH and IGF-I on ovarian secretion in this species. Only 
an increase in IGF-I production after GH treatment, as 
well as a stimulatory influence of both GH and IGF-I 
on porcine ovarian steroidogenesis, has been reported 
(Giudice 1992, Spicer & Echternkamp 1995). These data 
suggest indirectly that IGF-I is a mediator of GH action on 
313 
Journal of Endocrinology (1998) 159, 313???321 ? 1998 Society for Endocrinology Printed in Great Britain 
0022???0795/98/0159???313 $08.00/0

ovarian steroid secretion. On the other hand, the influence 
of GH and IGF-I on porcine ovarian growth factorbinding 
protein, OT, prostaglandin and cyclic nucleotides, 
which may be also mediators of hormone and growth 
factor action, has not yet been studied. 
To understand the role of various peptide hormones and 
related substances in the control of ovarian secretory 
activity, as well as to obtain indirect evidence on their 
possible inter-relationships, a comparison of their effects on 
the secretion of various substances by porcine ovarian cells 
is necessary. 
Most in vitro studies of the ovary have been performed 
on cultured granulosa cells. It is known, however, that the 
complete, long-term production of ovarian secretions 
requires functional integrity of the theca and granulosa 
compartments of the follicle (Hillier 1991, Erickson 1995). 
In an attempt to find an adequate model for the study of 
ovarian steroidogenesis during follicular development and 
after gonadotropin treatment, several procedures for the 
culture of whole mouse (Boland et al. 1993, Spears et al. 
1996), bovine (Staigmiller et al. 1982, Kruip & Dieleman 
1989), sheep (Terlou et al. 1988, Mann et al. 1992) and 
porcine (Dodson & Watson 1979) ovarian follicles have 
been developed. In these systems, short-term (3 h to 2 
days) perfusion with oxygenated serum-supplemented 
medium is usual. These perfusion systems have been used 
to study inter-relationships between gonadotropin, steroid 
hormones and prostaglandins within the ovary. Follicles do 
not appear to have been used previously for the study of 
GH, growth factors and their binding proteins, OT or 
intracellular messengers. 
The aims of our study were: (1) to determine the value 
of isolated quarters of porcine ovarian follicles for longterm 
culture in serum-free or serum-supplemented 
medium and the production of hormones and other 
biologically active substances, and (2) to study the influence 
of GH, IGF-I, OT, luteinizing hormone (LH) and 
follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) on growth factor, 
growth factor-binding protein, steroid and nonapeptide 
hormones, eicosanoid and cyclic nucleotide secretion by 
these follicles. 
Materials and Methods 
Isolation and culture of ovarian follicles 
Ovaries from non-cycling, Slovakian white gilts, 180 days 
old, without visible reproductive abnormalities, were 
obtained at a local slaughterhouse. Ovarian follicles 
were collected and processed according to Golubev & 
Zavertjajev (1989) with several modifications. Briefly, 1 h 
after slaughter the tissues surrounding the ovary were 
removed and the ovaries opened with scissors at the site of 
entry of blood vessels. The connective tissues inside the 
opened ovary were gradually broken with large surgical 
forceps in order to access the follicles. Follicles 3 mm in 
diameter without visible signs of atresia were pressed down 
and separated from the surrounding connective tissues 
with small forceps. They were collected in a Petri dish and 
washed four times in sterile Dulbecco???s modified Eagle???s 
medium/F-12 1:1 mixture (Sigma, St Louis, MO, USA) 
supplemented with 10% heat-inactivated fetal calf serum 
(FCS, University of Veterinary Medicine, Brno, Czech 
Republic), and 1% antibiotic???antimycotic solution 
(Sigma). The follicles were then cut with small scissors into 
four equal parts, and washed gently, avoiding detachment 
of granulosa cells from the follicular wall. Quarters of 
follicles were placed individually in 24-well plates 
(Beckton Dickinson GmbH, Heidelberg, Germany) with 
2 ml medium. In the first series of experiments (studies of 
hormone accumulation in follicle-conditioned medium) 
follicles were cultured for 8 days with or without FCS at 
37·5 )C in humidified air. The incubation medium was 
collected on days 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 6 and 8 of culture. 
Microscopical examination of the cultures after 8 days 
showed that granulosa cells remained attached to the 
follicular wall; only insignificant numbers of cells started to 
grow away separately. In the second series of experiments 
(studies of hormone and growth factor effects on secretory 
activity) follicles were cultured for 4 days in serumsupplemented 
and, in some cases, also in serum-free 
medium in the presence of recombinant porcine GH 
(rpSTH, Research and Development, Pittman-Moore 
Inc., Terre Haute, USA; 0, 10 or 0, 10, 100 or 
1000 ng/ml), recombinant IGF-I (Calbiochem, Lucerne, 
Switzerland; 0, 10 or 0, 1, 10 or 100 ng/ml), porcine 
LH (National Hormone and Pituitary Program, Ogden 
BioService Corp., Rockville, USA; 0 or 10 ng/ml), 
porcine FSH (SPOFA, Prague, Czech Republic; 0 or 
10 ng/ml) or synthetic OT (Sigma; 0 or 100 ng/ml). The 
blank control was represented by medium cultured without 
follicular tissue. After culture, the follicle quarters were 
weighed and the medium stored at "20 )C until analysis. 
Immunoassay 
Hormone, growth factor-binding protein and prostaglandin 
concentrations in 25???100 µl incubation medium were 
determined in duplicate without extraction. Progesterone, 
androstenedione, testosterone, estradiol and insulin-like 
growth factor-binding protein-3 (IGFBP-3) were analyzed 
using commercial IRMA kits from DSL (Webster, 
TX, USA). The RIA kit for cAMP assay was from 
Immunotech (Marseille, France). PGF and prostaglandin 
E (PGE) were determined using an RIA kit from the 
Institute of Isotopes (Budapest, Hungary) or the RIA 
described previously (Cetta & Goetz 1982, Chang et al. 
1995). IGF-I was measured according to the method of 
Furlanetto et al. (1977). OT was determined using our 
RIA or EIA described previously (Kotwica & Skarzynski 
1993, Marnet et al. 1994). The characteristics of these 
assays are presented in Table 1. 
A V SIROTKIN and others · Hormone action on ovarian follicles 314 
Journal of Endocrinology (1998) 159, 313???321


----------



## Mudge (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mikey_7777 *_
> Isolated porcine ovarian follicles as a model for the study of
> hormone and growth factor action on ovarian secretory activity



Since your name is Mikey I think we figured you were a man. Do you have ovaries you haven't told us about?


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 25, 2004)

if ya want to raise your igf-1 levels...get a igf kit and jab it


----------



## papaya15973 (May 26, 2004)

Hey...Oxytocin...that's the cuddle hormone!  It's produced by your body when you cuddle with someone...it's associated with being empathetic, falling in love, all that stuff.

I guess that makes sense that you'd cry like a teenage girl if you had too much of it...but I figure, it's probably perfectly healthy in smaller doses, especially if you aren't getting cozy very often.

I've read it also has something to do with male sexual function, ejaculation, something like that.  And...it is good for the immune system.

Tell me if you notice any changes after taking it, especially in your mood.  I would be very curious.  I can't believe that you wouldn't...


----------

